# Need Lawn care?



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have started a lawn care service and am in need of a few accounts commercial or residential. Locally owned and operated, licensed and insured no contract necessary. Give me a call and I can stop by and give you a quote. Cantonment, Molino, Beulah, Pensacola, Warrington and Perdido preferred. 

You can also pm me if that's more convenient.

Kyle Rogers,

MR ROGERS llc
FAMILY LAWN CARE
850-287-3622
[email protected]


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Picked up a few, need a few more!

Competitive pricing with the best customer service!


2016 Gravely zd48
Stihl BR600 blower
Stihl km90R edger/hedger
Echo 265 weedeater


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Grass is growin... Time to start mowin!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

How long have you used that km90? Has it held up pretty well? I've got a km55r that I use around my house, but it's a little underpowered to edge and use as a blower. I was thinking about upgrading, and I'm curious about your experience with it.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I've only had mine a few months but the guys I worked for in years past had a few that were a few years old with nothing but regular maintenance. I don't switch attachments every time I cut so I can't speak as to how that connection would last over years. They and I only switch implements when we're hedging


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

10-4, thanks for the response!


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*To far?*

Is Pace to far?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Plenty of growing going on.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Just curious, Why Licensed & Insured? Other than FL statutes says so b/c you are listed as a business? Do you have to be in case you mow over a rare tulip, water spigot or in case you get eat-up from a ground hornets nest to pay the ER/DR visit? 
Everyone I know who mows don't have any insurance. But of course they don't have a business license either. 
It's good to hear you are tho, and if I didn't mow my own yard, I'd certainly rather have someone who is insured to mow it, like you guys. 
g/l and a free bump for a legit business. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Kyle is a good guy.
We listed our house for sale when we moved away and before it sold the lawn needed cut twice.
Well the green weeds anyway.
I called when it was needed and the only delay from getting it done right then was rainy weather.
He even sent cell phone pics of "suspicious" vehicles/people that were in the driveway while he was there just to keep us safe. Turned out to be home inspector.

Thanks Kyle!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Just curious, Why Licensed & Insured? Other than FL statutes says so b/c you are listed as a business? Do you have to be in case you mow over a rare tulip, water spigot or in case you get eat-up from a ground hornets nest to pay the ER/DR visit?
> Everyone I know who mows don't have any insurance. But of course they don't have a business license either.
> 
> 
> ...


I know some that aren't insured or licensed either, though some people and places require it. It is my second job and better to work for yourself than someone else. I carry insurance just in case of that rare rock that smacks some poor child in the head or breaks a car window driving down the road or accidentally mow over some of ms smiths "prized winning flowers" 24 years over. In todays sue happy world I'm almost afraid to walk down a street without extra insurance.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Kyle is a good guy.
> We listed our house for sale when we moved away and before it sold the lawn needed cut twice.
> Well the green weeds anyway.
> I called when it was needed and the only delay from getting it done right then was rainy weather.
> ...


Thank you and glad to help.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

CCC I hope your happy with the work, and good luck with getting the kids closer to home hope my info helped. Also thought it was cool your son knew my BC as the bad ass instructor he is!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I know some that aren't insured or licensed either, though some people and places require it. It is my second job and better to work for yourself than someone else. I carry insurance just in case of that rare rock that smacks some poor child in the head or breaks a car window driving down the road or accidentally mow over some of ms smiths "prized winning flowers" 24 years over. In todays sue happy world I'm almost afraid to walk down a street without extra insurance.


Yup. Crap happens. If I ever need or know someone looking for lawn care I will let them know. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm curious about the rates for lawn care. Is it per month, per yard? School me.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I'm curious about the rates for lawn care. Is it per month, per yard? School me.


A lot depends what you want done. If you just want mow, weedeat, edge blow and leave. Usually 2x a month for a flat fee for yard size. Example. 
My yard is 1/4 acre. For what I mentioned we used to charge $45 A visit. But if you wanted 1x a week we would drop price as we can get done much faster. Turns into just a quick stop each week 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Like lettheairout said, really depends on a lot of different things, how big the property is, what you want done, how often, and how long it will take to finish as well as the condition of the property.


----------

